# Date count back calendar



## travelplanner70 (Feb 24, 2007)

I misplaced the web page that will tell you what date is a certain number of days from a particular date.  Does anyone have the web site?  Thanks in advance.


----------



## billhall (Feb 24, 2007)

I use timeanddate.com   has every option that I've needed.


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 24, 2007)

I use easysurf


----------



## travelplanner70 (Feb 24, 2007)

Thanks for both suggestions.


----------



## scotlass (Feb 25, 2007)

You can also use Excel to add or substract a number of days from a specified date.


----------

